
Daniel Ellsberg: Snowden would not get a fair trial – and Kerry is wrong - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/30/daniel-ellsberg-snowden-fair-trial-kerry-espionage-act
======
a3n
> John Kerry's challenge to Snowden to return and face trial is either
> disingenuous or simply ignorant that current prosecutions under the
> Espionage Act allow no distinction whatever between a patriotic
> whistleblower and a spy. Either way, nothing excuses Kerry's slanderous and
> despicable characterizations of a young man who, in my opinion, has done
> more than anyone in or out of government in this century to demonstrate his
> patriotism, moral courage and loyalty to the oath of office the three of us
> swore: to support and defend the Constitution of the United States.

I admire both Ellsberg and Snowden for serious thinking about what that oath
means. In contrast, the NSA seems to be practicing a policy of destroying the
Constitution to save it.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_had_to_destroy_the_village_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_had_to_destroy_the_village_to_save_it#Vietnam_War)

